
Mandrill's Heroku add-on is being shut down - nathankot
https://elements.heroku.com/addons/mandrill
======
esher
interesting. no mention on mandrill blog.

~~~
zackboe
They've announced much bigger changes now:
[http://blog.mandrill.com/important-changes-to-
mandrill.html](http://blog.mandrill.com/important-changes-to-mandrill.html)

